# My new Rig!!!



## lonestarwelder (Aug 3, 2009)

I am now ready for any project!!!!!!
nothing but Lone Star Beer!
Not enough blood in these veins!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome! get to work already!


----------



## lonestarwelder (Aug 3, 2009)

well i thought i knew how to post pics but i dont...sorry...still learning this stuff...can soome one point me to the thread that tells how to post pics?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you may need to have 10 or more posts before you can post pictures.


----------



## lonestarwelder (Aug 3, 2009)

ok


----------



## lonestarwelder (Aug 3, 2009)

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll20/lonestarwelder74/lonestarbeerkeg.jpg

I ll try it this way


----------



## lonestarwelder (Aug 3, 2009)

BLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to the next door neighbor!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lonestarwelder (Aug 3, 2009)

stinkin' technology...........


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

copy the IMG section on photobucket to paste it here..

do they make those for tequila?


----------



## lonestarwelder (Aug 3, 2009)

Lilly said:


> copy the IMG section on photobucket to paste it here..
> 
> do they make those for tequila?


thanks for the info on the IMG......got it and done.
PS yes they do make something for the T-KILL-YA.... gravity fed...had a few ..I was on top of the world...just cant remember.. lol


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

No garage/workspace should be without a kegerator!

Lilly - there is an "Instant chilled shot dispenser" on the market that uses salt and ice to chill and inverted bottle without electricity.


----------

